# Denon AVR 1609 shuts off



## Periquin (Jul 3, 2010)

Have a Denon AVR 1609 - it shuts off without apparent reason 

Originally thought it was because of overheating, but now turns off after seconds of operation (can be as little as 3 to 5 secs)

Sometimes shut off because of "faulty" microphone on a karaoke machine, or because volume up too high.. So thought it was related to speakers or loose cabling 

Any recommendation on what to check ?

Thanks...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Check the speaker wires connections. If the + and - touch at ether end it could cause a short that could cause it to shut down.

If its out of warranty, open the case and blow out the dust bunnies living there.


----------



## miyagi2 (Jan 8, 2012)

Check power supply caps, look for bulging tops


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Disconnect everything and test.


----------

